# eth0 and wlan0 conflict each other

## Stokuonu

After upgrading the kernel from 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 to 2.6.35-gentoo-r4, I have a weird networking conflict. When I boot up, I get

```
 * Starting eth0

 *   Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

eth0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

eth0: waiting for a carrier

eth0: timed out                                                           [ !! ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                 [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

When I try to start eth0 manually, it fails until I stop wlan0:

```
andresl@laptop ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start  

HXproc_run_async: pmvarrun: No such file or directory

HXproc_run_async: pmvarrun: No such file or directory

 * Starting eth0

 *   Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

eth0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

eth0: waiting for carrier

eth0: timed out                                                           [ !! ]

andresl@laptop ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

HXproc_run_async: pmvarrun: No such file or directory

HXproc_run_async: pmvarrun: No such file or directory

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                            [ ok ]

andresl@laptop ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

HXproc_run_async: pmvarrun: No such file or directory

HXproc_run_async: pmvarrun: No such file or directory

 * Starting eth0

 *   Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

eth0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

eth0: broadcasting for a lease

eth0: offered 192.168.8.46 from 192.168.3.23

eth0: acknowledged 192.168.8.46 from 192.168.3.23

eth0: checking 192.168.8.46 is available on attached networks

eth0: leased 192.168.8.46 for 432000 seconds                              [ ok ]

 *       eth0 received address 192.168.8.46/24

```

Now if I wanted to switch to wireless, I had to stop eth0 first, then restart wlan0. What's the cause of this? (And yes, I know that sudo shouldn't give these errors - I'll handle them later)

rc-update show

```
            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

           net.wlan0 |      default                  

```

```
andresl@laptop ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, maybe you should try ifplugd.

----------

## Stokuonu

I tried previous kernel instead.  :Very Happy:  And it worked perfectly, as it should be. I'm still puzzled, what's causes the conflict in 2.6.35?

```
laptop src # diff -w linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1/.config linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r4/.config            

3,4c3,4

< # Linux kernel version: 2.6.34-gentoo-r1

< # Fri Jul 16 18:01:05 2010

---

> # Linux kernel version: 2.6.35-gentoo-r4

> # Sat Aug 28 10:07:07 2010

9a10

> CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

22a24

> CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

56a59

> CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-ecx -fcall-saved-edx"

66a70

> CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

118a123

> # CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

186a192

> CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

217d222

< # CONFIG_CFQ_GROUP_IOSCHED is not set

323d327

< # CONFIG_X86_DS is not set

373a378

> # CONFIG_COMPACTION is not set

417a423

> CONFIG_SUSPEND_NVS=y

446a453,454

> # CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

> # CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

492a501

> # CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE is not set

506a516

> # CONFIG_PCI_CNB20LE_QUIRK is not set

566a577

> # CONFIG_IP_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

596a608

> # CONFIG_DEFAULT_HYBLA is not set

597a610

> # CONFIG_DEFAULT_VENO is not set

639a653,661

> 

> #

> # Xtables combined modules

> #

> CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

> 

> #

> # Xtables targets

> #

641d662

< CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

644a666,669

> 

> #

> # Xtables matches

> #

646d670

< CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

688a713

> # CONFIG_L2TP is not set

753a779

> CONFIG_RPS=y

770a797

> # CONFIG_BT_L2CAP_EXT_FEATURES is not set

809a837

> CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

822a851

> # CONFIG_CAIF is not set

942a972,975

> 

> #

> # Controllers with non-SFF native interface

> #

943a977,978

> # CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

> # CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

946c981,992

< # CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

---

> 

> #

> # SFF controllers with custom DMA interface

> #

> # CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

> # CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

> # CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

> CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

> 

> #

> # SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

> #

950,951d995

< # CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

< # CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

953d996

< # CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

955a999

> # CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

959,960c1003,1006

< # CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

< # CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

---

> 

> #

> # PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

> #

964d1009

< # CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

966c1011

< # CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

---

> # CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

974d1018

< CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

979d1022

< # CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

980a1024

> # CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

982,983d1025

< # CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

< # CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

985,986d1026

< CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

< CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

989d1028

< # CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

991c1030

< # CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

---

> CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

997d1035

< # CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

998a1037

> CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

1002a1042

> # CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

1005c1045,1060

< CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

---

> 

> #

> # PIO-only SFF controllers

> #

> # CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

> CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

> # CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

> # CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

> # CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

> 

> #

> # Generic fallback / legacy drivers

> #

> # CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

> CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

> # CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

1215d1269

< # CONFIG_PPPOL2TP is not set

1253c1307

< # CONFIG_QT2160 is not set

---

> # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT2160 is not set

1254a1309

> # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA6416 is not set

1315a1371

> # CONFIG_N_GSM is not set

1343a1400,1401

> # CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_JTAGUART is not set

> # CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART is not set

1368a1427

> # CONFIG_RAMOOPS is not set

1406a1466

> # CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

1420d1479

< # CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

1437a1497

> # CONFIG_TEST_POWER is not set

1500a1561

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC1403 is not set

1506a1568

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP102 is not set

1586,1589c1648

< 

< #

< # Multifunction device drivers

< #

---

> CONFIG_MFD_SUPPORT=y

1593a1653

> # CONFIG_TPS6507X is not set

1594a1655

> # CONFIG_MFD_TC35892 is not set

1604c1665

< # CONFIG_AB3100_CORE is not set

---

> # CONFIG_ABX500_CORE is not set

1605a1667,1668

> # CONFIG_MFD_RDC321X is not set

> # CONFIG_MFD_JANZ_CMODIO is not set

1708a1772

> # CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

1771a1836

> # CONFIG_SND_ASIHPI is not set

1875a1941

> # CONFIG_HID_CANDO is not set

1877a1944

> # CONFIG_HID_PRODIKEYS is not set

1880a1948

> # CONFIG_HID_EGALAX is not set

1898a1967

> # CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD is not set

1899a1969,1970

> # CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT is not set

> # CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT_KONE is not set

1911a1983

> # CONFIG_HID_WACOM_POWER_SUPPLY is not set

1913a1986

> # CONFIG_HID_ZYDACRON is not set

2036a2110

> CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WWAN=m

2040a2115

> # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ZIO is not set

2173a2249

> # CONFIG_TIMB_DMA is not set

2176,2179d2251

< 

< #

< # TI VLYNQ

< #

2450a2523

> # CONFIG_CPU_NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECT is not set

2491a2565

> # CONFIG_ATOMIC64_SELFTEST is not set

2569a2644

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER_TESTS=y

laptop src #                              
```

Or the same w/o commented lines:

```
laptop src # diff -w linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1/.config linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r4/.config            

9a10

> CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

22a24

> CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

56a59

> CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-ecx -fcall-saved-edx"

66a70

> CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

186a192

> CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

417a423

> CONFIG_SUSPEND_NVS=y

639a653,661

> CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

641d662

< CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

646d670

< CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

753a779

> CONFIG_RPS=y

809a837

> CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

946c981,992

< # CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

---

> CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

974d1018

< CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

985,986d1026

< CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

< CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

991c1030

< # CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

---

> CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

998a1037

> CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

1005c1045,1060

< CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

---

> CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

> CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

1586,1589c1648

< 

---

> CONFIG_MFD_SUPPORT=y

2036a2110

> CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WWAN=m

2569a2644

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER_TESTS=y

laptop src #                              
```

----------

## Stokuonu

Good thing is that there are no significant differences between kernels. Bad thing is that the same weirdness occurred with older kernel as well. Just this one time I must've done something 'properly', but ever since I'm again in trouble. Any ideas? Anybody?

----------

